# Cub Cadet Hydro Fluid



## Bill (Dec 19, 2007)

I recently rebuilt the Hydrostat trans in my GT2521 cub Cadet Garden Tractor after experiencing a stripped axle spline . The manual calls for 6 quarts of Cub Cadet "Drive System Plus" synthetic fluid which cost over $4 dollars per quart.

On the advice of a friend I substituted 10w30 "Mobil 1" synthetic automotive oil for less than half the cost with initially good results. However, I'm concerned with longterm durabiltiy. 

Does anyone out there have any experience with using "Mobil 1" as a substitute for the factory Hydrostat fluid?

Bill


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I've heard all sorts of stuff.....ATF, Rotella, whatever. I use Cub fluid. They used it for some reason. They know more about it than me.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

a cub dealer said any good brand of 20w 50 synthetic oil will work . from what i have read anything diesel grade oils have retained more of there lubricating additives , than the gasoline counter parts . anything good in synthetic isnt cheap . i use alot of rotella synthetic and still 4 per quart


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Let's see. Save a few dollars on oil, take a chance on a $800+ hydro transmission. Go for it! Let us know how it worked out after you put 500 or more hours on it.


----------



## Alllin23 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a Kubota tractor and have extra synthetic hydro fluid, can I use it in my Cub tranny?


----------



## BTJustice (May 22, 2015)

I am not purposely bringing back an old thread from the dead, but this is a top search result so I have to. If your Cub Cadet calls for "Cub Cadet Drive System Fluid Plus" in the transmission, it is OK to use Rotella 5w-40 or 15w-40. However, you cannot use a motor oil filter since it will not let you purge the air out of the system. I am assuming this is because the motor oil filters usually have an anti-drainback valve. So you have to use the Cub Cadet Hydraulic Filter or equivalent instead. I have a Cub Cadet GT2542. For the hydraulic filter, I can use the Cub Cadet 923-3014, or the Wix 51410, or the NAPA Gold 1410.


----------

